# Which FS to flicker a string of xmas lights?



## mc510 (Sep 23, 2018)

I've tried FS-5 and FS-25 with my strings of incandescent xmas lights (a 40w string of mini lights, and a 175w string of C9 size bulbs). For all combinations I get a bit of flickering ... but I'd like a more dramatic effect, with more active flickering. Is there a different FS that would be better for these wattages? 

And, by the way, if I were to pick up a string of LED xmas lights, would the ol' fluorescent starter flicker technique work with those?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have not used a fluorescent starter, but my impression from reading various posts is that they are somewhat hit or miss. Depending on manufacturer, wattage drawn, temperature, voltage, etc., you get different results.

One thing you might consider is instead of using the FS for the flicker, for a similar price you can get logic controlled dimmer module(s):

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AC-...nel-3-3V-5V-logic-AC-50-60hz/32802025086.html

Once you have these, a simple arduino could run the flickering...or flashing...or sparking...or fading, or most any other effect you could dream up and you would then have control over the operating parameters.


----------



## mc510 (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks @corey872, I've actually been thinking a little along the arduino lines, but that would be for some time in the future after I've learned how to use arduino (which I know less than nothing about currently). In my ignorance, I was imagining using an arduino to drive a solid state relay to control power to the lights. Would the logic controlled dimmer module be a better choice than an SSR?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

My experience with FS flickering is that a the FS-5 will degrade dramatically at ~40 watts (total load), with little if any flicker effect beyond that point. There's a lot of variability among same-type FS modules, as Corey872 mentioned. Using the intermittent FS output to drive the SS relay might be an answer.


----------



## mc510 (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks Otaku ... I ended up getting a $1.67 "digispark" arduino and a $0.99 solid state relay (eBay) and cooked up a pretty slick flicker effect that can handle up to 200 watts and shouldn't ever burn out! For next year my goal is to add a "bzzt" sound effect in sync with the lights.


----------

